# Thinking of moving to San Luis Potosi



## Heidi43434 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am considering moving to San Luis Potosi (city) this summer. Any advise on the process in general, best practices, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Also, any suggestions on how to best search for a professional career opportunities in the field of finance/accounting would be more than welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your post raises lots of questions: Are you able to qualify for a residence visa? Are you fluent in Spanish? Would you qualify for permission to work in Mexico, which is not easy to get? Have you contacted US businesses with Mexican operations, who might employ you and sponsor a working visa? Have you visited the nearest Mexican Consulate to obtain qualifications for a visa?
Why San Luis Potosi? Etc.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

I live in SLP so if you could be more specific, as RVGRINGO mentioned, I might be able to help out.


----------



## Heidi43434 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for responding. No, I am not fluent in Spanish (although I am working on it). My boyfriend currently lives and works in San Luis Potosi so I'm trying to find a way to be closer to him. I'm just starting the research process so I really have no idea, at this point, what is required to be able to obtain a work visa. Any good sites you would recommend?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Heidi43434 said:


> Thank you for responding. No, I am not fluent in Spanish (although I am working on it). My boyfriend currently lives and works in San Luis Potosi so I'm trying to find a way to be closer to him. I'm just starting the research process so I really have no idea, at this point, what is required to be able to obtain a work visa. Any good sites you would recommend?


To apply for a work permit, you have to have a job offer first. Then you apply for the permit at a Mexican Consulate in the States.


----------



## serreyes (Jan 24, 2014)

San Luis Potosi is one of the most underrated cities in Mexico. It's a beautiful city and surrounded by so much natural beauty, waterfalls, nice towns, bull ranches. I'm envious of those of you planning to move there!


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't help out with accounting/finance but if education interests you let me know. I can be of assistance. Best of luck and welcome to SLP!


----------

